# Winter 09 Setup



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

So, I figured I'd show off my stuff. I don't have a bunch of pictures yet but tomorrow when I go into the shop I'll snap a few more. First up is my truck.

2008 Chevy Silverado 1500 with a Western HTS Plow. I just finished installing the plow last night after my old 1989 Ford F250 took a crap.










I'll get a few more pictures tomorrow of the truck and plow.

Secondly, here's my shop!










Inside there is the Rhino with the plow on it, snow blower, and a **** load of other stuff.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm lovin' the shop!! Nice truck too. I'm really curious to see how everybody likes the HT's.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Banksy;899488 said:


> I'm lovin' the shop!! Nice truck too. I'm really curious to see how everybody likes the HT's.


Me too, would consider getting one for my sierra next season. Let us know how it runs


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would love to have my own shop like that.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Truck looks great, is that a personal shop or company shop?


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, so far the front mount sits about 4" off the ground so I need to do some sort of lift on the truck. I am bottoming out on driveways that are a bit too steep. I've only pushed minimal snow with it, and I myself am curious how the 1500 will do in a heavy, wet snow.

The shop doubles as both my company shop, along with my personal shop. Half is company, and the other half is personal storage. 

I've been meaning to grab a few pictures, but I've been so darn busy with all my end of season mowing stuff, and start of season winter stuff - I haven't had any time.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Finally got pics of stuff, I've been crazy busy with just everything!

Here is the Rhino that we use in our 55+ communities.



















The old Ford, 1989 F250 with the 351ci in it. Plan to get it running and let my brother use it for someone, or maybe just sell it.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

And here's my truck with ReadyLift and Timbrens on it.










About an 1/8" squat when the blade is up now.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

And pushing a pile of snow....


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice pics...hows does that rhino work for plowing?any good?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and Rhino.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice equipment.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks all! The Rhino does really well on sidewalks and small driveways where my truck is just too big. It seems to work better than the truck, mainly because in these 55+ communities the roads are narrower, and it takes a bit more work for the truck to push snow back up into the yard. Where the rhino we just push out and then right back up without fenageling around.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice looking truck! rhino is good looking too. I would like to say the same about the old ford but hey its nice to see another truck on here with primer on it


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Love the equipment and the shop I wish I had a shop like that.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;934914 said:


> nice looking truck! rhino is good looking too. I would like to say the same about the old ford but hey its nice to see another truck on here with primer on it


Oh yea man, the old Ford is a beast. My original plan was to restore it somewhat and make it a decent looking truck. I needs a new cab floor, as you can kind of see the rocker panels are rotted out and the driver side has no floor... Minor stuff tho, LOL!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice looking chevy!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Chevy That Plow Looks So Small.


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

Screamin! Nice Truck.

How much squat did you have before installing Timbrens? I've got between 1/2 and 3/4 inch at the front bumper without when I lift my Meyer 7 1/2 STP.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Zigracer;1033177 said:


> Screamin! Nice Truck.
> 
> How much squat did you have before installing Timbrens? I've got between 1/2 and 3/4 inch at the front bumper without when I lift my Meyer 7 1/2 STP.


I never really measured, all I know was I was bottoming out the plow brackets on every single inclined driveway!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks great, and the shop is crazy nice!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking building you got there, wish I had that on my property. I am tired of paying rent to someone else. What size is it?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Is that Rhino actually made by Yamaha or is it a knock-off?


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, the shop is 40x60 and it fills up quick! And the Rhino is a knock-off - its just easier to describe it as one. Its made by Q-Link, Harley Davidson sells them. Its not a bad unit!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice to see another chevy, lol
P.S. Very nice shop


----------

